# contar en griego



## knela

Hola 

Ojalá me puedan ayudar, busco sin éxito la traducción del verbo contar (números, cosas) a griego, cómo se escribe y cómo se pronuncia

Gracias


----------



## fsabroso

Hi:

Knela wants to know the verb "to count" (numbers, things) in Greek.

How is spelled and how is the pronunciation?


----------



## Probo

knela said:


> Hola
> 
> Ojalá me puedan ayudar, busco sin éxito la traducción del verbo contar (números, cosas) a griego, cómo se escribe y cómo se pronuncia
> 
> Gracias


 
 Hola: En griego clásico: λογίζομαι =logízomai pronunciado, según las normas erasmistas, /loguídsomai/. En griego moderno creo que dicen μετράω =metráo /metráo/. Pero seguro que algún hablante nativo nos lo dirá con más seguridad. Saludos.


----------



## Kevman

Hola knela,
(¿Puedo practicar mi pobre español ahora?  Ojalá que puedes comprenderme....)


Probo said:


> En griego moderno creo que dicen μετράω =metráo /metráo/.


Probo tiene razón.  En griego moderno dicen o *μετράω* /metráo/ o *μετρώ* /metró/ (creo que μετράω es un poquito más 'coloquial').  Ésta forma 'infinitiva' en griego, que se encuentra en los diccionarios, es en realidad la primera persona del singular (μετρώ/άω = cuento).  Puedes ver la conjugación completa aquí.


----------



## knela

Gracias, siempre acertados, ojalá hayan disfrutado su fin de semana, 
hasta luego


----------



## mroma

Contar (números o cosas) es *μετράω* /metráo/ o *μετρώ* /metró, formas que son iguales, o sea *μετράω* /metráo no es más coloquial que la otra forma y también lo podemos traducir *υπολογίζω*/ipologízo en algunas frases, depende del contexto.


----------



## DimitrisXP

Hola.
Hay no solo el verbo μετράω (metrao), sino tambien el verbo υπολογίζω (ipologuizo*).
En general (pero no 100%) tienen la misma significacion.


*la zeta se pronunciacomo en ingles


----------



## orthophron

> En general (pero no 100%) tienen la misma significacion


La pregunta de "knela" era concreta: "contar números" 
Antes de que comience a tener sus dudas vamos a dar exemplos en los que los dos términos (μετρώ/υπολογίζω) *no se puedan cambiar papeles*.

*μετρώ* έως το 100 *PERO* *υπολογίζω* το γινόμενο axb
(contar hasta 1000 / calcular el producto axb)

*μετρώ* το ρεύμα με αμπερόμετρο *PERO* *υπολογίζω* το ρεύμα με μαθηματικό τύπο.
medir el corriente (elec) con amperímetro / calcularlo con fórmula (math).

*Υπολογίζω* τα μέλη του forum σε 10000 χωρίς να τα *μετρήσω*.
Calculo que el forum tendrá 10000 miembros / sin contarles a ellos.

*Υπολογίζεται* οτι το τραίνο θα έχει καθυστέρηση 1 ώρα. 
Se calcula que el tren se retrasará 1 hora.

Hasta luego


----------

